# 20'' Tornado and a DX



## rlhender (Feb 10, 2012)

Here are pictures of my Tornado 20" before and after clean up, I need fenders for it if anyone has some. I also picked up a 20" DX frame today, pictures to come later. Thanks for looking.


----------



## dxmadman (Feb 10, 2012)

Do ya still have the bannana seat and handle bars,would ya like to sell em?


----------



## rlhender (Feb 11, 2012)

dxmadman said:


> Do ya still have the bannana seat and handle bars,would ya like to sell em?




Keeping the bars, seat is going on Ebay unless you want it. make resonable offer.

Thanks


----------



## 1973rx3 (Feb 11, 2012)

Are you selling the dx?


----------



## rlhender (Feb 11, 2012)

1973rx3 said:


> Are you selling the dx?




Everything is forsale for the right price, I have a set of white S2'S and skip tooth crank set that I was going to build it with....


----------

